# HELP NEEDED



## Marnich (5/10/15)

Hi All,

It has been very interesting reading post on this forum,

I have been using Twisp of about a year now, and yesterday bought the new Solo, I'm not happy as the amount of vapor is not sufficient and the battery does not last even 6 hours.

I never knew there are other alternatives before i stumbled upon this site,

Im now looking for the "real deal", I would really appreciate if someone can assist me in telling me what I need to be looking for, as I don't know what to look for as I don't know what is what regarding the MODS, coils and automisers or clearomizers, its all french to me.

Looking froward to getting feedback from you guys!


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Hi @Marnich 

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the year of vaping!
You have done great.

I also stopped smoking on Twisp but moved on about a month or two later.
I am not experienced in the Solo

So many devices to choose from - so many different juices - and vape experiences.

Tell us what type of vape you like or what type of vape you are after and perhaps we can try help you more. Do you want massive clouds or something more discreet? Lots of throat hit? Something rebuildable or something you can just buy new coils for?

In any event, this intro thread here is quite a good read and the device spoken about seems to be liked by many:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marnich (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Marnich
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the year of vaping!
> You have done great.
> ...





Silver said:


> Hi @Marnich
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the year of vaping!
> You have done great.
> ...




Hi Silver,

Thanks a million for the speedy reply,
Im looking for a unit that does not require allot of hassle building, something that I can just add liquid and change the coil, similar to a Twisp, but with more power, longer lasting battery, and also that produces much more vapor,

Thanks for the link, this provided much more insight


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Marnich said:


> Hi Silver,
> 
> Thanks a million for the speedy reply,
> Im looking for a unit that does not require allot of hassle building, something that I can just add liquid and change the coil, similar to a Twisp, but with more power, longer lasting battery, and also that produces much more vapor,
> ...



Ok that helps
I am sure you will get quite a few suggestions from the folk around here.
I am more into the rebuildables, so haven't got much experience in the kit that will likely be suitable for you.

But that Subtank Mini in that thread is good because it offers the choice of commercial coils that you can just buy and pop in as well as a rebuildable base if you want to go that route at a later stage.

With the stock coils I am pretty certain it will give you a vape you will be impressed with.

You can also try popping in to a vape store and see if you can sample some of the gear to find out what you like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marnich (5/10/15)

HI Silver,
I went to Vape King in Northcliff just now, wow what amazing service!
Tyron assisted me in no time and I'm now a proud owner of a Kangertech Sub Tank Min and Wismec Presa 40W, love it, its a great improvement from Twisp.

Now just to get used to all the technical stuff like the Watts Volts and Ohms.... lol this is also all Greek to me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Random-Hero (5/10/15)

Good To hear man! Going to Vape King Fourways tomorrow to check out their stuff. Also a complete noob at this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/10/15)

Marnich said:


> HI Silver,
> I went to Vape King in Northcliff just now, wow what amazing service!
> Tyron assisted me in no time and I'm now a proud owner of a Kangertech Sub Tank Min and Wismec Presa 40W, love it, its a great improvement from Twisp.
> 
> Now just to get used to all the technical stuff like the Watts Volts and Ohms.... lol this is also all Greek to me


Great stuff. Enjoy and do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sticky Icky (5/10/15)

Marnich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been very interesting reading post on this forum,
> 
> ...


Hey Dude

I recently purchased the twisp solo myself, totally new to the 'e-cig'. I understand what you mean when you say insufficient vapor and poor battery life. It has been a frustrating time for me as however you have come to the right place here. People are always willing to give honest advice to get you where you want to be. 

Felt just like you i had enough of the twisp, bit the bullet and hooked up an eleaf ijust 2. No regrets man...Its a perfect starter kit to get into the world of vaping, good battery life, clouds of vapor, flavor is great and simple to use. For me its basically an all in one(for now) and at the same time fulfills my vaping desires. I am not saying go out and get this device or that is the best around but Im pretty sure it will work well for you as it did for me. 

If you really want to get into vaping, you need to move on from that Solo ASAP before you lose interest. Perhaps you might want to sell it while you can, add a little more moola and trust me it will be worth it. I'll leave the technical bit to the other guys who are much more experienced than I am but i can relate to your concerns. Do alot of reviewing online, checkout the vendors available to you and you'll be sure to find whats for you.

good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sticky Icky (5/10/15)

Marnich said:


> HI Silver,
> I went to Vape King in Northcliff just now, wow what amazing service!
> Tyron assisted me in no time and I'm now a proud owner of a Kangertech Sub Tank Min and Wismec Presa 40W, love it, its a great improvement from Twisp.
> 
> Now just to get used to all the technical stuff like the Watts Volts and Ohms.... lol this is also all Greek to me


guess i missed that part but great stuff, hope you enjoy. (especially that 1st puff lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Paradise (5/10/15)

Hi I see we have some new and excited Vapers who have decided to cross over from the dark side (twisp)  any questions and help on mods and coils we are here to help and would gladly help run you through the startups all the way to the hardcore vape mods and RDA's any questions visit our site www.vapersparadise.co.za or check out our fb page Vapers Paradise South Africa wish you all the best on the new vape experience...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

